# linseed oil an bees wax



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

whats the formula to mix linseed oil an bees wax


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

kizerpea-- Not sure if this is what you are looking for … I have used a turpentine / bee's wax / boiled linseed oil concoction.

It is an inexpensive 'finish' that is easy to apply and should be easy to maintain.

The recipe: 16 oz Gum Turpentine 2 oz shaved/grated Bee's Wax (dissolve Bee's Wax completely in turpentine) 16 oz Boiled Linseed Oil.

Apply liberally, let sit for two hours, then wipe off excess Let 'cure' for a few days, then buff.

-Gerry


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

gona put it on my handles…pitch fork,shovel,rake.hoe….............


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

This combination (though I'm not sure of the ratios) is commonly used by Timber framers.

It's rellatively inexpensive, easy to apply and easy to repair after the frame is raised.

Just make sure you soak your rags afterwards and dispose of them properly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

That is the ONE application for Linseed Oil with which I can agree … but, there is little need for the wax … just slather on the Linseed Oil, wait a while, wipe off what doesn't soak in.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I also use beeswax and turpentine. I shave the beeswax finely then just slowly add turpentine until they're suspended. I'll put it on the windowsill for a few days. If I have to thin it, I just add more turpentine. I tend to like mine pretty thick. I'm not sure there's an actual "recipe" that I'm aware of. Good luck.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I do the maloof mix; tung/BLO/Bees wax

I heatup the tung and blo in a crock pot, and mix in the wax


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

You mix up a Moloof type finish for shovel/axe/rake handles ???


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I also just use the Linseed Oil by itself on my handles…don't forget the wheel barrow handles (if wood) : )


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for all the info…..............


----------

